# Best chew toy for 5 month old?



## NewToGoldens (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry if there is already a thread on this and I missed it!

What is the best chew toy for a 5 month old pup?
He uses his nylabone, but he's not wildly in love with it.

I've heard of marrow bones, cow hooves, antlers, etc. but I'm really not sure what to look for nor which are the "safest"?

The breeder and vet said stay away from rawhide but I'd love some advice for good chewing items for the pup...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm anxious to hear this too! Our pup is five months old and not all that interested in the nylabones, etc. either!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

The usual. Nylabones, USA made Rawhide bones (The White Dog Bone Company is a good source - Discard as they start to unravel and give a fresh one).

And Gilmour LOVES Zanies!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Deer antlers!!!

And a kong with peanut butter and kibble in it. Or squirt cheese and kibble in it. Freezing the kong is also great for the teething they are still doing.

With the durable nylabones....sometimes a puppy likes it if another dog has "started it" I also put it in the dog food bag for a day or so first and then rub my hands over it so my scent is on the nylabone as well.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree with everyone else's suggestions! Deacon also really likes the nylabones that are in the shapes of dinosaurs. They have little nubs and I guess are just more interesting to chew on than the plain ol' bone shape!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora really won't chew on ANYTHING but raw marrow bones. Kongs don't interest her (unless I put expensive cheese in it), nylabones are ignored, dried sweet potatoes... nah. But raw marrow bones and knuckle bones keep her entertained for at least a half hour before she grows bored of them. They're pretty cheap too, just a little messy. I always put a blanket down in her crate and make her eat them there.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Kongs are great - you can put treats, peanut butter, water and freeze...all kinds of stuff! We've used those since Cannon came home. He also gets a bull stick every once in a while now - but we only started giving him those a month or two ago. We have a couple nylabones but Cannon was never interested in chewing on them, and they are still in tact after all these months - the only toys that have made it that long hehe


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Kongs are great. That is the only toy that actually lasts in our house. Everything else gets ripped up and shredded into nothing. Also, during teething, frozen washcloths work wonders. Pups love them.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I use marrow bones, deer antlers, Kongs filled with stuff and nylabones. If you can let another dog chew on your dogs nylabone and get it started. Then give that nylabone back to your dog-it usually does the trick!


----------

